# ((BLACK LIGHT))CLEAR UV reactive fabric dyes????



## shadow Apparel (Oct 14, 2008)

I want like a dye so you have a black shirt with a white screen print design on it. under normal light looks just like that but under black light the whole garment would glow that way I could discreetly do this to all my shirts and they would look normal but kind of have their own little hidden secret. Something like the ink they use in the invisible stamps they use when you get into clubs and ECT might depending on if it washed out of the fabric
__________________


----------



## magicsphere (Aug 13, 2009)

hey, got a similar idea here, wondering how you went with it. I don't want to dye the fabric but would like to print on them so that only some parts show up under black light.


----------

